# GM news-release on 2014 Cruze Diesel



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Here's a link to the GM new-release literature on the 2014 Cruze diesel. It also includes a side-by-side specifications table of the 1.8L, 1.4LT and 2.0LT vehicles:

Chevrolet News - United States - Cruze/Cruze Eco/Cruze Diesel


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Living in a cold weather environment I always try to stuff the most cold cranking amp battery in my car I can. If I remember correctly the currently 1.4T battery is 600CCA. 

I notice this press release mentions a 800CCA battery, sure enough looking at some engine photos online the cruze diesel actually uses the entire length of the battery tray.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

70AARCUDA said:


> According to the 2014 GM news-release:
> 
> 438 CCA battery, 130 Amp alternator = LS, 1LT & Eco
> 438 CCA battery, 130 Amp alternator = 2LT & LTZ
> 800 CCA battery, 140 amp alternator = Eco-Diesel


Thats allot smaller than I thought, and impressive since the car actually started really well in -20 degree weather. 

I just figured the bigger alternator was for that supplemental electric heater(that all cruzes should get in 2015 if you ask me). Maybe someone will figure out a way to retrofit the electric heat in our cars. 

Sure whould be nice with remote start to actually have heat going in the car, not just starting to pre-warm the engine.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

I was surprised, The battery is massive. here is a quick pic of it.


----------



## rescueswimmer (Mar 28, 2013)

Just did a quick measurement with the ruler. The Eco measured 2.5" from center lug to next closest. The Diesel measured 2.75 so the wheels won't fit a standard cruze or vice versa.


----------

